# How high of a fall can a rat survive?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Was playing with my girls just letting them crawl on me. And I try not to let Toast into my hoodie because I'm afraid she'll get hurt or not be able to figure out how to get out because of her head tilt. I had all four rats in my hoodie and Toast was in the bottom and it was scaring me but the other three were in the sleeves of my arms and I could not pull Toast out because the others were limiting my movements. So I was asking my boyfriend to come get Toast so she wouldn't fall out of my hoodie. He didn't really respond (was playing a video game) and then....suddenly I couldn't feel her in my hoodie and I heard a THUD. I yelled in panic and Zach dropped his game and ran over. Toast didn't squeak but I think she got scared and she started to scurry away. Zach picked her up really quick and handed her to me. There seemed to be some porophyrin (sp?) around her eyes but she wasn't limping and didn't seem to be hurt.
I can't afford to take her to a vet either. I was expecting unemployment that they said I was eligible for after having to go to a hearing and everything already and they denied me AGAIN. I've had no luck with getting a job. My boyfriend had two jobs and he tried to quit one because the other one was offering him full time. When he went to put in his two weeks they fired him instead. And then the other job turned around and said, nope we are just going to let you go instead. He'd still have his other job if they would have told him that BEFORE he tried to quit. And he filed for unemployment and they sent him his first check and then one of the other jobs fought it and now he owes back the money which he already used to pay rent. On top of that I was expecting state tax returns and they turned around and said I OWE taxes. I've only lived in this state for 9 months! So we both owe about $1000 all together....And we just learned about this like last week.

So ultimately we are really tight on money...
Are there any signs I should be looking for after a fall like that?
Will she be okay?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, all three of my rat have fallen from high places before on accident. My oldest, Molly, is probably the worst dare devil out of the three. She's fallen off of waist high counters and tables at least 6-10 times during her lifetime. She just walks off. She's also fallen off of my shoulder on to soft carpet before. I think it's because her sight is really starting to go bad. Her back legs are not and climbable as they once were either. >.<

Mimi's fallen a few times off of tables and shoulders as well, but she does it on purpose. She literally jumps into the air expecting something to catch her. Lol. Pastoolio's fallen once when he got to curious and thought he could make a jump to another object. 

All three of my rats survived their falls. I checked them and had them double checked by a vet. I think Molly may have sprained her back leg once when falling on to tile, but that's about all the damage they've taken. Usually what I do is I check my rats. I feel their legs, their head, their muscle structure, and everything else to see if they resist or squeak or flinch. I have a small dog at home who's a jumping dare devil as well, and that's how I check her every time she doesn't use her doggy stairs and jumps instead. If I feel really concerned about a certain way they walk or something seems off then I take them to the vet.


----------

